# tavata



## Gavril

Does _tavata _mean "meet someone for the first time", or can it also mean "meet up with someone (who you may already know)"?

K

(Lähden muuten Suomeen ensi kerran tänä suununtaina -- on siis tärkeä ymmärtää sellaisia asioita kuin _tavata-_verbin käytöstä.)


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, it can mean the both, just as in English (if I've understood your question right). You can always add "ensimmäistä kertaa" to emphasize the difference.



> (Lähden muuten Suomeen ensi kerran tänä sunnuntaina -- on siis tärkeä ymmärtää sellaisia asioita kuin _tavata-_verbin käyttöä [ymmärtää jtkn].)



Have a nice trip!


----------



## astlanda

There is a slight possibility, that he chose a right case but a wrong word:
käytös-tä vs. käyttö-ä


----------



## sakvaka

astlanda said:


> There is a slight possibility, that he chose a right case but a wrong word:
> käytös-tä vs. käyttö-ä



You're right! If that's the case, my correction is unnecessary.


----------

